# The World's Skyline



## osb (Mar 7, 2007)

some one wanna make a WORLD skyline? if it is possible to photochop some of the tall buildings in some cities around the world and make it into 1 photo? that would be cool, and post it here...


----------



## G_DOG (May 1, 2004)

go to skyscraperpage


----------



## PakPanjabi (Mar 30, 2007)

wot about this one for a start...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

that's only one city :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what about this one


----------



## PakPanjabi (Mar 30, 2007)

ohh some1 posted it before me already , anyhow....


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

MMMMMM The Sears tower still the tallest!!!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

only total height 

you know that taipe has an taller roof, last floor and structural height.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

^ CN is still tallest by far.. wut are u blind


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Jeez...can you imagine if they were really all in one city??? What a skyline!!


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

This is one I made a few years ago when skyscraperpage had individual diagrams you could copy and paste.
Little bit of randomness... 









ARGH! I uploaded it to photobucket which made it small! 

I've actually made a whole bunch.


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

^^ Where is Ostankino?


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

/\ huh?


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

i used to make those all the time


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

The Sears Tower is tall......boy doesnt that TOTAL HEIGHT thing mean something anymore.:bash:


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

Tall and beautiful as usual...


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

heh...I love that comparison of heights of all skyscrapers. New supertalls are coming, there won't be CN Tower's domination on worlds skyline. Just wait for Burj Dubai and others.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice skylines indeed


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

xAKxRUSx said:


> ^^ Where is Ostankino?


I wonder that too? :dunno:


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

DS8 Masonic said:


> heh...I love that comparison of heights of all skyscrapers. New supertalls are coming, there won't be CN Tower's domination on worlds skyline. Just wait for Burj Dubai and others.


30+ years as the record holder ain't too bad:lol:


----------

